# New Pet and getting along with Budgie



## CashewTheBudgie (Jul 6, 2016)

I've owned my bird for around 3 years now but am on the fence of getting a new pet to add to my little family:albino pf:. It's not a set decision but one option im considering is a cat, I would obviously try to adopt a cat that is known to do well with other animals but I was wondering if there is another topic on this forum to inform me on getting a cat used to a parakeets presence, basically how to make them get along so an accident doesn't happen. Any suggestions/help on taming or training of both pets is appreciated! I will also consult cat forums but wanted input of the parakeet community:001_tongue:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Cats are predators and no matter how docile and tame the cat is there is always the possibility for disaster. Imagine how you would feel if the cat decided the bird was a toy and had the opportunity to grab the bird and accidently kill the bird, not good. Just the site of the cat roaming around can be very disturbing to a bird and that is not fair to the bird. If you want another pet, don't pick a predator animal, choose another budgie, rabbit, guinea pig etc. somethig that will not be a treat to your bird.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would never recommend getting a cat when you have birds!
Your budgie is adorable and I'm sure you want to ensure his health and safety first and foremost.

Please read the information in the following link:

Cats (and dogs) are Predators -- Birds are Prey!

*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Cats are great pets but with birds, especially small birds, it's too dangerous. Even in its cage, a bird can be seriously hurt or killed. I don't know anyway you could really test a cat for having no interest in birds. Just the scratch from a cat can cause the death of the bird.


----------

